# Master Suite Remodel



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

This is my first Project Showcase. Feedback is welcome.

I'm remodeling our master suite with a new walk in closet, some cosmetics in the bedroom and a complete tear down with new rough in and fixtures in the bathroom.

It's a tight space with the rear room only being 10'x10', the closet area about 9' x 9' and the bathroom 5' x 10'.

A huge goal is to make this area feel more open and room and as functional as possible in the space I have.

I didn't get any pictures before the tear down, unfortunately. Basically, this area is part of an addition off of the back of a 1940 cape cod and what would have been one of the original bedrooms.

















Here's the plan:











Blow open the wall between the old bedroom and new
Eliminate Window in Closet
Construct the closet wall and install a custom closet storage set
Cosmetic touchups to bedroom
New windows in bedroom
Install TV over bathroom doors and route wires to corner shelf near closet for AV
Blow open wall between Bathroom and Bedroom
Replace wall with (3) 36" privacy glass doors on a Johnson Multipass Track
Replace current 36" Exterior door with 30"
New rough in and fixtures including a corner tub
Reinforce bathroom floor to accommodate tub and tile
30" vanity, big medicine cabinet and cabinet above toilet to provide bathroom storage
Ventilation for Bathroom
New carpet in Bed & Closet
New tile in bathroom
More pics to come!


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

A few pics of the demo

Here is the bathroom when I got started:









There was originally a bifold door on the closet, but the exterior door actually hit the knob on its way open. Bad design... Well it's gotta go.

























Had a hell of a time getting the tub out. They glued it to the floor with the flooring adhesive.









Looks better already!











Here's a shot of the bedroom area.
You can see here where they had a built in "Entertainment stand" made out of drywall. It was hideous.









Here's the area that will be the closet. I had started opening the wall up at this point.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Next came getting the header in.
This is the old exterior wall, so it's load bearing.

First I braced it up with some jack posts and (3) 2 x 6's.
I screwed the first one to the top plate of the wall since I'm doing this part alone. At this point, I had already stripped the old siding off of the wall and cut the plaster to width. 








Did the same with 2 more. and tightened up the Jack Posts.









Next I installed the new king studs and removed the old studs.









Pics of the header coming soon...


----------



## AndyGump (Sep 26, 2010)

It looks like you have no egress from your bedroom to the outside?

Andy.


----------



## Ironlight (Apr 13, 2011)

I like the change you made of putting that closet wall at an angle. The bedroom seemed kinda cramped before in the previous design and that opens it up nicely. Did you ever get any feedback regarding the advisability of the sliding doors between the bedroom and bathroom? That seemed like a really neat idea to me.


----------



## psilva8 (Jan 12, 2012)

Editted: Realized this was part of main floor addition


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

AndyGump said:


> It looks like you have no egress from your bedroom to the outside?
> 
> Andy.


Thanks for your input. There is an exterior door in the bathroom. There really isn't a wall between the bed and bath, so I think it will suffice. There are also 2 small windows, but I doubt they're tall enough to meet egress.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Ironlight said:


> I like the change you made of putting that closet wall at an angle. The bedroom seemed kinda cramped before in the previous design and that opens it up nicely. Did you ever get any feedback regarding the advisability of the sliding doors between the bedroom and bathroom? That seemed like a really neat idea to me.


Thanks! I'm glad I changed it as well. It was advised by a good friend who is an architect. He has an eye for things that I'd never notice.

I think it's well worth the extra effort to open it up.

As far as the doors, I'm going with it. I'm sure it will help it feel even more open. I've seen some open master suite designs with no partition between the bed and bath. I think this is kind of a best of both worlds. Sometimes you need some privacy in there.


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

*Brief Rant*

I have to rant a bit about the previous homeowners and their DIY.

They absolutely did everything as half-A**ed as possible. They used the cheapest possible materials and cut corners wherever they could. Their craftsmanship was horrible and designs are all flawed.

Some examples:
Plastering over old siding:









Window header:









Plumbing job:








Also, the toilet rough in actually went back uphill before it teed into the main run - never flushed right...

Drywall finishing:









Framing:

















Insulation:

















Obviously no flashing at the door. Probably not at the windows either...









This was part of the motivation for this project is to fix everything that they messed up before it gets worse. I'm sure I'll run into many more problems before this is over...


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

*Header*

Finally had some time to work on this project and update.

Here we've finally got the header in:









Got the closet framed:









Doorway framed into bathroom(including box header:









Soffit box in bedroom:


----------



## GottaFixIt (Dec 3, 2010)

Pocket door frame installed & window removed from closet:









This was an expected challenge. This old window frame was boxed in with a shelving unit that goes into the shower opposite. It was past flush once I removed the old siding, so I had to pull it. Since I'm still using this shelf until the other bath gets remodeled, I pulled it out, ripped it down on the table saw and re-installed it. Also got rid of the old window frame and built the soffit:
Before:








After:


----------

